
Dabble DB acquired by Twitter - duck
http://dabbledb.com/
======
megamark16
So, ever since I started working on my own database web app creator I've been
eyeing DabbleDB as the ones I had to differentiate myself from, because their
product was just so awesome. Sure Zoho has Creator, and it's pretty slick too,
especially the marketplace they've got setup for it, and there are some other
contenders out there as well. But DabbleDB was the big one, the guys doing it
right, if I tried to take them on feature for feature, not to mention the
excellent UI/UX they've built, well let's just say that I've been playing
catch up.

So this comes as exciting and scary news for me, after all the "enemy" you
know is better than the one you don't, but if it's a talent grab maybe
DabbleDB will go the way of Etherpad. Either way, if you're looking for a
replacement, check out AppRabbit, I'll have a (DabbleDB style) introduction
video up by this weekend.

Good luck to the DabbleDB gang, I'm sure they'll be taken good care of at
Twitter.

~~~
fizx
Given that (1) the acquisition was almost surely for the talent, and (2) you
deeply care about the space, you might consider getting in touch to see if you
could take over or maintain DabbleDB.

------
gexla
Wow, this seems to be the end of DabbleDB. It must have been a hard decision
to put up such a message for a service they have poured heart and soul into
for so long. I guess Trendly wound up the winner of their products though. I
wonder if Avi Bryant will make a case for parts of Twitter running on
Smalltalk. ;)

If interested, here is a post from Avi Bryant, one of the founders.

<http://www.avibryant.com/>

------
duck
I found this out as I was going to their site to sign-up for an account -
which now I can't do. Does anyone know of some alternatives they would
recommend?

~~~
pie
Offhand, I can think of Zoho Creator: <http://www.zoho.com/creator/>

~~~
rubenimc
Yes, Zoho Creator is the best alternative. You can try out
<http://creator.zoho.com> . New offers have been introduced for Dabble
customers.

------
shrikant
Discussion and comments from a week back:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1420764>

------
jjjjj
DabbleDB isn't an obviously fit with twitter. Was the acquisition primarily
for the talent?

~~~
icey
Dabble may not be the perfect fit, but Trendly was a much better one.

iirc, this was a talent acquisition meant to focus on analytics.

~~~
fizx
Indeed. From the Twitter blog, "They have joined our analytics team and will
focus on integrating ideas from Trendly into our current tools and building
innovative realtime products for our future commercial partners."

